# phpMyAdmin - unterschiedliche Darstellung localhost/server



## KDWockel (28. Juli 2004)

Ich habe phpMyAdmin 2.5.7-pl1 auf meinem localhost und bei strato installiert. Wenn ich eine Tabelle ändern möchte, bietet mir die phpMyAdmin-Version auf dem localhost zusätzlich die Felder "Kommentare", "MIME-Typ", "Darstellungsumwandlung" und "Umwandlungsoptionen" an, die trotz der gleichen Version auf dem Server dort nicht vorhanden sind. Mit den Feld "Darstellungsumwandlung" habe ich den Wert "text/plain: link" eingeben können und dann in dem Feld "Umwandlungsoptionen" einen Link (http://www.irgendwas.de) eingegeben. In der Ergebnisausgabe war dann eine direkte Verlinkung vorhanden. 

Wie kann ich dennoch zu dem gleichen Ergebnis auf dem Server kommen?
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

hmm

Also wenn die Versionen auf beiden Servern die gleichen sind, dann kann ich dir da direkt auch nicht helfen. 

Du könntest aber den Inhalt den du in die Link-Spalte eingibst beim Einfügen vorformatieren:

$link = "<a href=\"".$_POST[webadresse]."\" target=\"_blank\">";


----------

